# smell of screen printed t-shirts



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

hey all i was just wondering is that any remedy to combat the smell of screen printed shirts. i have some shirts in poly bags and i was wondering what i might be able to do to get rid of that paint smell. is that what those little salt like packs be for that comes with new things like shoes and jackets?
any suggestions? 

thanks in advance


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Dave 2006 said:


> is that what those little salt like packs be for that comes with new things like shoes and jackets?


Silica gel packets just remove moisture, not odors. Since there is no water in plastisol ink I don't think it would help.


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

After the shirts are cured you can throw them in your dryer with some fabric sheets, that does the trick for me.


----------



## Dave 2006 (Apr 13, 2006)

how long do you leave them in the dryer for?


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

I've never noticed any unusual smell. Hmmm....

What is the smell from?


----------



## aust1025 (Mar 1, 2007)

If you use plastisol there is a smell from the chemicals evaporating out of the ink, dont confuse that statement though, plastisol wont air dry, when you put heat to it it will give off an odor. 

As far as how long to put your shirts in the dryer for, it depends on your dryer, i do about 30 shirts with 2 fabric sheets for about 20 - 30 minutes.


----------

